# Barbosa out 1-3 weeks



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:curse: 

But at least it's not serious though. Way things have gone, you'd think we had bad luck.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2231863




> Phoenix Suns guard Leandro Barbosa could miss up to three weeks with an injury to his left knee.
> 
> 
> 
> Barbosa has a Grade 2 sprain of the medial collateral ligament but could return in one to three weeks, the Arizona Republic reported.





> "Ginobili always likes to flop," Barbosa told The Arizona Republic. "Nobody even touched him.
> 
> "He jost flopped. That's why I feel sad to hurt myself like that," he added. "I wish I could have hurt myself in another way."
> 
> ...


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

I believe we (brazilians) are cursed... at least in Basketball!

We only had 5 players in the NBA, and now what we got?

- Anderson injures his shoulder against USA in tournament of the Americas and will return by January.
- Then Nene blows his knee and is out for the season.
- Now Barbosa, who was the Suns leading scorer, sprains his knee and is out 1-3 weeks (at least, it´s not for a long time)
- Lucas Tischer was waived by the Suns, Alex was waived by New orleans
- All we have is mighty Rafael Araujo, who´s playing about 5 minutes a game with the Super Raptors!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

The talent is still there, I see bright things in the future for the Brazilian National Team.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol the Suns are having one of those bad luck seasons. Usually every team goes through them. And after a bad luck season, the next one ends up turning into a good luck season. Lets hope thats the case.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Actually.. lol we had a good luck season last season, which had a bad luck season preceding it. 

Basically, this just backs up what you said, but I still think that we'll have some luck coming our way, such as Amare coming back in 4 months at 120% (highly highly improbable, but stranger things have happened).

Anyways, Barbosa being out sucks. Thankfully, it wasn't a season-ending injury. At least we have a reliable replacement in Jim Jackson, and not some no-namer who's never played a game before.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Any updates?


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Just resumed some light shooting drills. Still has pain when moving laterally though. Still about another week away.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

It was said on their site (forgot where at the moment) that he could play against the Knicks this week.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Maybe Suns is cursed... sigh. 

First Amare, then Barbosa. Who is next? Nash or Marion?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> Maybe Suns is cursed... sigh.
> 
> First Amare, then Barbosa. Who is next? Nash or Marion?



dude, don't say that. it may happen, and we'll all come looking for you if it does. :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol Dissonnance.



Suns should move to 11-5 and then we'll see how they play on the road without Lb.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

RedStripe27 said:


> Just resumed some light shooting drills. Still has pain when moving laterally though. Still about another week away.


Thanks.


----------

